# My latest mod...



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

So I got my M steering wheel (with black stitch) installed today! It feels nice and a lot more sporty than the standard Sport steering wheel! I love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

looks tight!

i'm gonna stop by your house and check it out!! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Looks great. It's interesting how just a slight difference in wheel thickness can markedly improve feel.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

LMC said:


> Looks great. It's interesting how just a slight difference in wheel thickness can markedly improve feel.


yeah true that!

i haven't yet felt his M3 steering wheel, which i'll do tomorrow when i stop by his house.
but yeah from my previous experience with my accord's steering wheel, it felt so much better after installing the oem leather steering wheel cover(skin). it felt thicker and nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

:clap: :thumbup: 

The single most important mod! I had mine a month ahead of delivery, and installed within 20 hours of ownership.

It simply turns your 3er into a sports car! I will never understand the stock granny wheel.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

LMC said:


> ...It's interesting how just a slight difference in wheel thickness can markedly improve feel.


Same here. I thought people were on crack when I read about their reaction before I got mine. It does make a big difference when you drive.


----------



## M3Mad (Feb 7, 2004)

*How Much?*

Out of curiosity, how much did changing wheels cost you?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

M3Mad said:


> Out of curiosity, how much did changing wheels cost you?


$347 shipped from Chapman BMW.


----------



## M3Mad (Feb 7, 2004)

*Can I have some more, Sir?*

BC,

If you don't mind, there are some other questions I would like to ask you. I am thinking about ordering a 330i HP in the near future. I would like to swap the alcantara steering wheel for a leather covered wheel (ZHP's already have the M3's steering wheel).

You've already said you got it from Chapman BMW for $347, but what exactly did that include? Also, how did you go about having it installed? Finally, what did you do with your old wheel?

I have spoken to a number of dealers and they have all confirmed that if I want to have the wheel changed, I will have to do it when the car gets here. So, could you give me a ballpark figure of the total you spent.

Also, if you, or anyone else for that matter, have some other ideas, like getting the alcantara wheel recovered in leather (and how to go about it), please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

M3Mad said:


> You've already said you got it from Chapman BMW for $347, but what exactly did that include?


$347 is just for the steering wheel itself. My car has the round airbag (all the 330s with SP/ZHP have the round airbag) and we just simply swapped the wheels and transfered the airbag over.


M3Mad said:


> Also, how did you go about having it installed?


My friend swapped it for me. He's really good working on cars and we used the directions from M3 steering wheel installation. It took us 30 min to get it done. In fact, we probably spent more time disconnecting the battery than doing the actual swap :rofl: .


M3Mad said:


> Finally, what did you do with your old wheel?


I am keeping it because 1) I won't be able to get much money out of it and 2) I can always swap it back if for some odd reason that I want to get rid of my 330.


M3Mad said:


> I have spoken to a number of dealers and they have all confirmed that if I want to have the wheel changed, I will have to do it when the car gets here. So, could you give me a ballpark figure of the total you spent.


Total cost: *$347.00*. Ok, maybe a few cents more for the paper that I used to print the installations but you get the idea.

FYI, there are 3 versions of the M wheels: tri-color stitch (as in the e46 M3), the black stitch (as in the '01-'03 e39 with SP), and the alcantara (as in ZHP). I have the part numbers for both the tri-color and black one. Let me know if you need them.


----------



## M3Mad (Feb 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

BC,

Thanks a lot for the comprehensive reply. I would really appreciate it if you could give me the part numbers for both wheels. I also want to ask you for your opinion about one other thing - do you think a BMW dealer would be able to do the airbag swap from one wheel to another? The ZHP will come with the round-airbag so the switch is possible, but do you think they would be willing to do that or will they tell me that I need a new airbag as well?

Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Tri color stitch: 32 34 2 282 020
Black stitch: 32 34 2 282 022



M3Mad said:


> I also want to ask you for your opinion about one other thing - do you think a BMW dealer would be able to do the airbag swap from one wheel to another? The ZHP will come with the round-airbag so the switch is possible, but do you think they would be willing to do that or will they tell me that I need a new airbag as well?


I couldn't really tell you. The best way is to call your local BMW dealer and ask them directly. Just so you know, it's a really simple mod!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

After you PROVE that it's possible to do it, they'll most likely want to charge you a pretty penny for the swap. It sounds silly but yes you might have to prove it to them :tsk: I've yet to find a parts guy who knows anything 

The swap is incredibly simple. Like it was said, disconnecting the battery took the longest amount of time. For me, I took 10 minutes reading/printing the instructions, 10 minutes disconnecting the battery, 5 minutes installing the wheel. If I had read closely the part about the battery cover's flap that goes behind the liner, I would have finished sooner


----------



## M3Mad (Feb 7, 2004)

*Thanks Again*

BC; Elwood,

Thanks for all your help. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I really want one...

However, BMW has chosen to be prejudicial against those of us who bought our SP equipped cars before sometime in '00 when they changed the SP wheel and Airbag  

I really want the M3 Wheel, but I don't want to shell out the extra $400 for a new airbag in addition to the wheel. 

If I could only find a wrecked M3 somewhere....


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Elwood said:


> After you PROVE that it's possible to do it, they'll most likely want to charge you a pretty penny for the swap...


I am pretty sure the dealer will charge a lot for this simple swap. If you have any friends with a torque wrench, chances are that they probably can swap it for ya!

Oh, still love the steering wheel EVERYTIME I drive it! :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Very Nice, I think that's the best looking OEM Steering Wheel. Good Job Man!

:thumbup: 

JIMMY


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Very Nice, I think that's the best looking OEM Steering Wheel. Good Job Man!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> JIMMY


Thanks, Jimmy! 

I drove 130 miles last night and I came to the conclusion that $347 is well worth it!


----------



## M3Mad (Feb 7, 2004)

*Progress Report*

So, I have spoken to a number of dealers in the area about switching the alcantara steering wheel in the 330 performance package to the leather wheel. (For those who do not know, BMWNA will not allow ordering the car with the leather wheel or wood trim.) Several of the dealers knew about switching the airbag from the old wheel to the new wheel and were willing to do it with a wheel bought from their parts department or one bought elsewhere.

In terms of pricing, California dealers seem to be toward the higher end. Most estimates for the steering wheel itself, either M-stitched or black-stitching, where in the high $400s, with the lowest and highest price being $450 and $495, respectively. Labor costs are estimated between $50 to $101 (Yes, the actual quoted number was $101 - not $100, not $99, but $101).

One positive surprise about doing it through the dealer, however, was that a lot of the dealers were willing to give me full warranty and maintenance coverage on the replaced wheel as long as the switch was done within the first week after delivery. They don't even ask that you give them your old wheel to do that.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

M3Mad said:


> In terms of pricing, California dealers seem to be toward the higher end. Most estimates for the steering wheel itself, either M-stitched or black-stitching, where in the high $400s, with the lowest and highest price being $450 and $495, respectively. Labor costs are estimated between $50 to $101 (Yes, the actual quoted number was $101 - not $100, not $99, but $101).


Just get it from Circle BMW, Chapman BMW , or Cutter Motors and save youself at least $100 (and you can use the money you saved to have the dealer installed if you are worried about the installation and warranty)! 


M3Mad said:


> One positive surprise about doing it through the dealer, however, was that a lot of the dealers were willing to give me full warranty and maintenance coverage on the replaced wheel as long as the switch was done within the first week after delivery. They don't even ask that you give them your old wheel to do that.


Warranty and maintenance? It's only a steering wheel so why would you need a warranty and maintenance?


----------



## M3Mad (Feb 7, 2004)

*What Maintenance?*

BC,

You are right in as far as a steering wheel doesn't require much in terms of maintenance, but I think there is still some value to having the original vehicle warranty include the new wheel. As you know, a lot of post-delivery modifications aren't covered by the original manufacturer's warranty, even if the parts are OEM - usually. they have a seperate warranty of their own. But this way, if the wheel conks out in any way, like the buttons stop working, airbag problems, or excessive wear and tear, it would be covered no questions asked and relatively hassle free. Often with aftermarket parts, you have to go through some troublesome formalities to actually get someone to cover the cost of repair or replacement. That would be avoided with this.

Having said, if I were confident enough, I would do the job myself. But with something as central to the whole car as the steering wheel, I don't feel that there is much room for error and I am a bit weary of trying to do it by myself. The warranty coverage is just a plus and by no means the motivation behind having the dealer do the install. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I just called Crevier to see if they could beat Circle BMW's price. They told me they charge $540 for the wheel.  I asked him 3 times if this was the right wheel (I didn't want SMG paddles with it, or something like that) and he said it was it.
> 
> He must have been looking at the wrong wheel.


That's funny because I just looked at my note and Crevier wanted $455 + $20 to ship.

Here is the prices that I got from a few dealers at the first week of Feburary, 2004 (mind you, with the same part number 32 34 2 282 022):

BMW Seattle: $571.50+8.8% (WA sales tax)

Crevier BMW: $455+$20 (shipping)

Cutter BMW: $356+8 (shipping)

Circle BMW: $340+$16 (shipping)

Chapman BMW: $340+$7 (shipping)


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Just to followup, I filled out the online form for an internet quote and the replied 48 hours later with a price of $325!
> 
> Seems to be the cheapest anywhere. They sell for more than this used on ebay.


So basically we have 3 different prices from the same dealership? 

Watch out for the shipping charge as they wanted $20 to ship to where I am.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> So basically we have 3 different prices from the same dealership?
> 
> Watch out for the shipping charge as they wanted $20 to ship to where I am.


$20 !?

Wow. When I did the group buy from Cutter it was ~$10 coast to coast. maybe it was part of the deal :dunno: . Of course I got a free t-shirt to go with it :thumbup:

I've given up shopping for the dirt lowest prices. My dealer's prices are a tad higher then circle but with the bmwcca discount they blow everyone else away, plus pickup can be worked into the ride home.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

dang it! i want one of them    

Looks good though :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> $347 shipped from Chapman BMW.


I like Chapman's parts and service department. I have always been treated well there even though I have never bought a BMW from them.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> I like Chapman's parts and service department. I have always been treated well there even though I have never bought a BMW from them.


Same here, their service dept is just as good as North Scottsdale and much closer to where I live.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

apar328i said:


> Same here, their service dept is just as good as North Scottsdale and much closer to where I live.


I like Taras (SA there) a lot. It helps that he races M3's...


----------



## 9958 (Feb 1, 2004)

BlackChrome,

Do you have any exterior pics of your Bavarian Mistress? THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Just to followup, I filled out the online form for an internet quote and the replied 48 hours later with a price of $325!


Got mine there. Great mod!!! :thumbup:


----------

